# Eisberg Prestige Radiator tauschen



## Jaho (18. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen die Eisberg Prestige 240l zugelegt. Jetzt würde ich gerne den Radiator gegen einen 360er ersetzen, da mir die Kühlleistung gerade an diesen heißen Tagen nicht ausreicht. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht so ganz sicher welchen Radi ich nehmen soll und was überhaupt die Pumpe schafft. Die Lautstärke ist erst mal zweitrangig, mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Kühlleistung, darf also ruhig auch ein dickerer Radi sein.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Jaho


----------



## the.hai (18. August 2013)

Du kühlst nur den 950er damit?


----------



## Jaho (18. August 2013)

Ja.

Ich habe zurzeit unter lasst bis zu 70°C auf den Kernen bei einer raumtemp von 28°C. Das ist einfach zu heiß. Im Winter waren die temps völlig in Ordnung, da hatte ich max. 60°C auf den Kernen


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2013)

Hast du die Pumpe gedrosselt?


----------



## Jaho (18. August 2013)

Nein, Pumpe läuft mit 12 V.


----------



## the.hai (18. August 2013)

Interessant wäre ja die wassertemperatur zu wissen.

meinen erfahrungen nach, sind halt die kühler der "fertig" waküs schon nicht das beste. ich hatte ne h100 mit 420er radi gemoddet und die kommt nicht gegen meinen jetztigen kreislauf an. günstige pumpu und günstiger wasserkühler sind schon 10°C besser.


----------



## Jaho (18. August 2013)

Habe leider keinen Sensor im Kreislauf.Was ich sagen kann ist, dass die Wassertemp langsam ansteigt, die 70° C erreiche ich erst nach 3-4 Stunden zocken.


----------



## the.hai (18. August 2013)

Jaho schrieb:


> Habe leider keinen Sensor im Kreislauf.Was ich sagen kann ist, dass die Wassertemp langsam ansteigt, die 70° C erreiche ich erst nach 3-4 Stunden zocken.


 
fieberthermometer in die äußerste ecke vom radi  das sollte schon nen guten anhaltspunkt geben.


wie ist der radi jetzt bestückt? evtl sandwich bringt auch noch nen tick. ist halt die frage, obs an der kühlfläche/radi liegt oder am kühler slebst.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2013)

Jaho schrieb:


> ...die 70° C erreiche ich erst nach 3-4 Stunden zocken.



Dann dürfte wohl eher die Zu-oder Abluftführung das Problem sein. Wo hast du den Radi denn untergebracht? Woher bekommt der die Zuluft und wohin wir die Abluft transportiert?


----------



## Klutten (18. August 2013)

Den Grund für die hohen Temperaturen würde ich auch eher im Bereich der Belüftung suchen, denn alle von mir getesteten Radiatoren (30/45/60) im Review hatten massig Reserven. Bei 100% Pumpendrehzahl lag die CPU-Temperatur eines i7 920 @ 4,2GHz etwa bei 45-50°C, selbst bei ~30% Drehzahl wurden kaum mehr als 60°C gemessen. Pie mal Daumen 20°C Unterschied bei den Kerntemperaturen zu meinen Werten, kann man nicht mal mit einer hohen Kernspannung erklären. Wenn bei der Montage nichts schief gelaufen ist, würde ich mal schauen ob die Pumpe, respektive der AGB sauber entlüftet ist. Manchmal ist es hilfreich die Einheit so zu montieren, dass das Fenster so seitlich sitzt, dass die Pumpe im unteren Bereich ansaugt (ist schwer zu beschreiben). Dann kann sich die kleine Luftblase im oberen Bereich in Ruhe positionieren und wird nicht angesaugt


----------



## Jaho (18. August 2013)

Der Radi ist hinten, außen am Gehäuse befestigt.

Also wie gesagt der Radi ist außen am Gehäuse befestigt. Ich hab jetzt auch den Kühler nochmal neu montiert, dass hat auch nichts gebracht.

Den AGB hab ich so montiert wie du beschrieben hast, die Pumpe sitzt unten und die Luft sammelt sich oben. Ich bekomme den AGB nicht ganz luftleer, da wenn ich ihn beüllen will so aufstellen muss das die Öffnung oben ist. Dabei fließt Wasser aus der Pumpe in den AGB und verdrängt die Luft. Wenn ich ihn dann wieder so drehe wie er montiert ist Läuft das Wasser wieder in die Pumpe und die Luft ist wieder oben im AGB.


----------



## the.hai (18. August 2013)

Kriegt der radi frischluft von außen oder den heißluft-GTX580SLI-Föhn von drinnen?


----------



## Jaho (18. August 2013)

Der obere Lüfter zieht vielleicht etwas warme Luft von dem SLI- Föhn. Ich versuche morgen mal die lüfter in die andere Richtung pusten zu lassen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das so einen großen Unterschied macht


----------



## the.hai (18. August 2013)

Jaho schrieb:


> Der obere Lüfter zieht vielleicht etwas warme Luft von dem SLI- Föhn. Ich versuche morgen mal die lüfter in die andere Richtung pusten zu lassen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das so einen großen Unterschied macht


 
es macht nen riesen unterschied ob 25°C raumluft durch den radi strömt oder 35°C Gehäuseluft


----------



## VJoe2max (18. August 2013)

Vor allem muss die erwärmte Luft aber auch abströmen können. Wenn der Rechner in einer Ecke wo die erwärmte Luft nicht vernünftig abziehen kann, heizt sich alles immer weiter auf. Bei Rechnern die z.B. in einem Regalfach oder knapp unterhalb einer Tischplatte stehen, kommt es leicht zum Hitzestau


----------



## godfather22 (18. August 2013)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass ein 240er Radi nicht mit einem 950 zurecht kommen soll.


----------



## Jaho (19. August 2013)

So ich habe jetzt nochmal entlüftet und doch noch etwas Luft raus bekommen. Des weiteren habe ich die Lüfter umgedreht sodass sie jetzt frische Raumluft in den Radiator saugen. Jetzt komme ich nach 2 Stunden Battlefield auf max. 65°C auf dem heißesten Kern, ist das soweit in Ordnung?
Werde morgen mal einen Prime durchlauf machen.


----------

